# Bentley GT-C: Gleammachine-Detailer Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

_Minor paintwork correction- This detailing service offers an entry into a corrective polishing detail, incorporating a dual stage machine polish to remove light defects and surface swirls to an estimated 80% plus. 
The detail is designed to rejuvenate the finish by removing light swirls, enhancing the gloss, clarity, and depth of shine, whilst in addition protecting your vehicles paintwork and exterior trim._

True paintwork enhancement carried out over the course of 3 days.

Comparisons below prior to final stage refinement.



















Fabric roof cleaned and re-proofed.



*Finished Results.*













Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very good results there. 

Do you mind me asking what pad and polish combo you used?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job well done,it's a beautiful car from the front but the **** end looks a bit Kardashian to me.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jack said:


> Very good results there.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what pad and polish combo you used?


Thanks, Looking at the reflection shot, for the corrective stages it was Meguiars M101 & MF cutting pads via the Rupes BF.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful job


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

The 50:50 shots show what a great job you have done. What is apparent though is that unless the owner is educated then the car will end up in the same state again. I know it's the owner's prerogative to do what they like but there are only so many times a car can be polished before there's too little clear coat left.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> The 50:50 shots show what a great job you have done. What is apparent though is that unless the owner is educated then the car will end up in the same state again. I know it's the owner's prerogative to do what they like but there are only so many times a car can be polished before there's too little clear coat left.


Thank you.
Yes your comments are very true, and why a good deal of time is spent with the customer to understand how they use the car and what they wish to achieve from the detail. A lot of the time I have enquiries asking for full paintwork correction, and all machining scenarios are offered, it would be very easy to just agree and perform the full corrective service, go in with an aggressive machining approach, and not worry about how the car will look 12 months down the line, but it's not how I operate and unlikely that my business would maintain a healthy reputation. Even with a moderate correction I only average 3-4 microns of clearcoat removal, so the clearcoat is never compromised and allows plenty of scope for future maintenance, time is also spent advising and educating the owner towards maintaining the finish to the best if their ability. A huge part of my business is repeat custom and generally the finish on the vehicles 12 months or so down the line requires a considerably lesser service compared to the initial corrective detail.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome back, stunning results as always Rob, good to see a couple of progress shots, affirms the quality of your work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some great 50:50's there! 

The car looks great now!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Another stunner Rob:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ocdetailer said:


> Welcome back, stunning results as always Rob, good to see a couple of progress shots, affirms the quality of your work.





20vKarlos said:


> Some great 50:50's there!
> 
> The car looks great now!





unique detail said:


> Another stunner Rob:thumb:


Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------

